# Which Gas Brand Do You Use And Why?



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

I use Chevron 91 (highest octane here) because it has "Techron." It claims to keep the fuel system clean.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

I usually go to Chevron and use the regular gas, and I do go there for the "Techron" which is just an addative that the other stations do not use, so its a positive


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

PotatoAddict said:


> I use Chevron 91 (highest octane here) because it has "Techron." It claims to keep the fuel system clean.


I use what BMW, GM, Honda, and Toyota call Top Tier gasoline. I n my case, Phillips 66, Shell, and QuikTrip. Maybe it's just marketing BS, but it's no less convenient for me to stick with these. Mostly I use Phillips 66 because it's closest to my house.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

dwette said:


> I use what BMW, GM, Honda, and Toyota call Top Tier gasoline. I n my case, Phillips 66, Shell, and QuikTrip. Maybe it's just marketing BS, but it's no less convenient for me to stick with these. Mostly I use Phillips 66 because it's closest to my house.


Has Top Tier evolved beyond a marketing gimmick for Quik Trip? See my investigative post here, and view the whole thread here.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Has Top Tier evolved beyond a marketing gimmick for Quik Trip? See my investigative post here, and view the whole thread here.


It doesn't matter to me really. If it is marketing bull, it's still convenient for me to use Phillips 66 and Shell. As long as it's 93 octane, and not some cheap offbrand. If it's not marketing bull, so much the better for my S54 engine.


----------



## patriciakramer (Jun 23, 2005)

Only Amoco Ultimate!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've read about this Top Tier gas thing in magazines, and at least I dont think its fake. I usually go to Exxon or Mobil cuz I have the Speedpass which charges it to my parents, who also prefer ExxonMobil gas. When I'm in that part of the area, there's a Chevron that's really cheap, so I feel good puttin premium from them.

There's a Shell, but it's usually never cheap enough to justify buying it from them, except on one or two occasions.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

dwette said:


> I use what BMW, GM, Honda, and Toyota call Top Tier gasoline. I n my case, Phillips 66, Shell, and QuikTrip. Maybe it's just marketing BS, but it's no less convenient for me to stick with these. Mostly I use Phillips 66 because it's closest to my house.


That's interesting because Exxon/Mobil is more or less the only thing I see in my area, and they aren't considered top tier. I usually just get 93; brand doesn't matter to me.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I get the highest octane Mobil, I love using the speedpass.....

Ed


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

EdCT said:


> I get the highest octane Mobil, I love using the speedpass.....
> 
> Ed


How does this speed pass thing work? There's a Mobil gas station that advertises about 6 cents off per gallon when using speedpass on certain days of the week. Do you think they would honor their ad? I figure they do, but Mobil probably has some hidden costs to negate any gas savings?

Is speed pass like a credit card? Meaning, do you pay hidden fees at the end of the month?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Premium, as recommended. As for place, what ever is cheapest, usually a BP. I do like Sam's Club gas though (Murphy Oil) because members get 10 cents off. :thumbup:

(oooo 1700 posts exactly)


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

SmoothCruise said:


> How does this speed pass thing work? There's a Mobil gas station that advertises about 6 cents off per gallon when using speedpass on certain days of the week. Do you think they would honor their ad? I figure they do, but Mobil probably has some hidden costs to negate any gas savings?
> 
> Is speed pass like a credit card? Meaning, do you pay hidden fees at the end of the month?


No hidden fees that I know of :dunno:

Mobil sends you a tiny "key" (looks like the end of a pencil) that you attach to your keychain. You place it over the speedpass logo at the pump.

The speedpass emblem lights up, select your grade, pump, grab receipt and go.

Can't be much easier, makes buying gas a little bit less of a pain in the ass.

Ed


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Chevron Premium 91 only in our BMW's...:thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

used to be chevron 92 only for me but sadly there's seems to be no chevron in ontario for some reason . :dunno: grudgingly using shell and petrocan now.


----------



## windnsea00 (Feb 13, 2005)

Shell or Chevron usually, with 91 in the 325iT and the 325is and 89 in the 318ti.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It's all the same fuel that comes out of the same exact refinery in saudi arabia, as long as it's the same octane, there is no difference. The only time additives made a difference was back in the 50's when refining techniques weren't all the same, now they are, thus Techron and V-Power are just well-done advertising ploys that obviously are working if most of you guys/gals buy it just because of the label.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Safe-Way*

Safeway Foods 89octane, which I'm told is actually Chevron fuel. Gotta love that 3c per gallon discount!! (.06c if you buy more than 50.00 worth of food!!)


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Doa SEARCH, this has been discussed many times before. There is an article on teh web by a petroleum engineer who has a Corvette. Accroding to him, all top brand gasoline clean deposits. And all of them leave their own deposits. SO running only one brand of gas is NOT a good thing. He switches brands every 5K miles.

I just buy whatever is convenient or cheap, but stick with top brand gas, Sheel, Mobil, Sunoco, Philips, BP, Exxon, Texaco, etc. No off brand.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

SmoothCruise said:


> How does this speed pass thing work? There's a Mobil gas station that advertises about 6 cents off per gallon when using speedpass on certain days of the week. Do you think they would honor their ad? I figure they do, but Mobil probably has some hidden costs to negate any gas savings?
> 
> Is speed pass like a credit card? Meaning, do you pay hidden fees at the end of the month?


I usually get my gas at an Exxon/Mobil station, also because of Speedpass. In the BMW, I'll get premium. In the Ranger, I get regular.

As the previous reply stated, Speedpass is a plastic gizmo, about 1" long & 1/8" in diameter that goes on your keychain. You place (or here in no self-serve NJ, the attendent places) the Speedpass next to the Speedpass Logo on the pump, the Logo lights up, & you pump your gas.

When finished, you get your receipt from the pump.

The Speedpass is "attached" to one of your credit or debit cards, so the gas purchase shows up that credit card or debit card statement.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

dwette said:


> I use what BMW, GM, Honda, and Toyota call Top Tier gasoline. I n my case, Phillips 66, Shell, and QuikTrip. Maybe it's just marketing BS, but it's no less convenient for me to stick with these. Mostly I use Phillips 66 because it's closest to my house.


We've been using the Top Tier gasolines as well. Mostly Chevron; Shell when the Chevron is not available. The price on the Shell seems incredibly outrageous. We've used the Quik Trip on trips to Atlanta, which doesn't seem to be available here in Tampa. Having second thoughts about the necessity of using the Top Tier gasses now though, based on some of the info in this thread.

*Car and Driver Article on Fuel Choices*


----------

